# Good Night for 'Breaking Bad' at the Emmys



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Swiper (Aug 26, 2014)

http://youtu.be/l72YOXd8tUY


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 26, 2014)

Terrible ending to a great show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 26, 2014)

Love her or hate her.  I think Julia Louis Dreyfus is one hot jew.  She just got hotter and hotter over the years.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 27, 2014)

True, Ray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2019)

El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZKqMVPlDg8


----------

